# Just bought a Betta



## gearhead65 (May 6, 2010)

So, I just bought a Betta to join my Mollies. She is very small, smaller than my mollies. She love swimming back and forth across the bubbles. Mollies prefer brackish water, but I haven't added salt yet because I wasn't sure how it would affect other fish that I plan to buy in the future. The Petsmart instruction flyer said it wouldn't harm other fish, but I want to make sure. Will brackish water kill a Betta and/or a snail?


----------



## andrewtt12 (May 18, 2010)

if you use freshwater aquarium salt and follow the directoins on the box. no it wont hurt the fish. if anything it will help them


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

Be very careful adding salt to the tank with a betta, some can be very sensitive to it. In addition adding freshwater aquarium salt to a tank does not make it a brackish tank. Brackish tanks use marine salt and usually have a salinity of ~1.015. In addition depending on the attitude of your particular betta, you may find him picking on the mollies.


----------



## aquariumcentral (Jun 8, 2010)

A bit of freshwater salt usually helps a fish breath as long as it's not a neon tetra


----------



## obscbyclouds (Apr 6, 2009)

aquariumcentral said:


> A bit of freshwater salt usually helps a fish breath as long as it's not a neon tetra


some fish should never be kept with salt in the tank, specifically scaleless fish like corydora catfish. Like I said some Betta's can have bad reactions to it also. Freshwater fish shouldn't need salt in the water to help them breathe. It can also be detrimental to live plants in a tank. The only reason i really know for using it is in the treatment of some parasites.


----------



## Rangga (Jul 24, 2010)

obscbyclouds said:


> some fish should never be kept with salt in the tank, specifically scaleless fish like corydora catfish. Like I said some Betta's can have bad reactions to it also. Freshwater fish shouldn't need salt in the water to help them breathe. It can also be detrimental to live plants in a tank. The only reason i really know for using it is in the treatment of some parasites.


i agree, sometimes i add little bit salt for decrease pH or 'new water', but not too much... if a fish get white spots or parasites, i use salt and methylene blue/ Kalium Permanganat (PK). the treatment must be repeated again till fish heal...  hopelly its help

Tommy from Jakarta


----------



## Rangga (Jul 24, 2010)

But u should carefull with those chemistry medicine especially Kalium Permanganat... its danger for fish if too much and too much time soaking fish into it... the longest for 10 minutes, or read the prescribed. ask the expert will help... thks


----------

